# Eiszeit:



## thomas19 (7. Februar 2012)

Welche Kutter fahren jetzt noch von welchem Hafen aus raus?
:a


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Ich hoffe keiner....


----------



## HEIWO (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*



thomas19 schrieb:


> Welche Kutter fahren jetzt noch von welchem Hafen aus raus?
> :a


 
War da nicht ????? überall Eisgang

HEIWO


----------



## Macker (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

In Laboe ist der hafen frei.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Barsch01 (7. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Aus Laboe wird gefahren und die Ms Forelle fährt auch raus. Besser ist es aus Laboe zu fahren da die Ms Forelle derzeit es angeblich auf die großen (Laichdorsch) abgesehen hat.

Grüße....


----------



## Dr. Komix (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*



Barsch01 schrieb:


> Aus Laboe wird gefahren und die Ms Forelle fährt auch raus. Besser ist es aus Laboe zu fahren da die Ms Forelle derzeit es angeblich auf die großen (Laichdorsch) abgesehen hat.
> 
> Grüße....




Ja ja ist schon besser ;-)

Moralisch aber...


----------



## thomas19 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Im Februar bin ich vor Jahren Wittlinge angeln gefahren. Und zwar auf der "Eidum", vor Rerik war das meistens, in ca. 15-18m Tiefe. Wenn der Kutterkapitän es vermeidet tiefer als 19m zu gehen, dürfte in Sachen Laichdorsch nichts passieren. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob es in der Kieler Bucht ausreichend Wittlingsschwärme gibt. Außerdem kann ich nicht sagen, ob es bei dem kalten Winterwetter möglich ist, Flundern mit Wattwurm vom Kutter aus zu fangen. Vom Barschangeln im Süßwasser weiß ich noch, die bissen nur bis Ende Oktober auf Wurm, danach mußte man kl. Pilker o. Makrelenpaternoster (2-3 Haken) nehmen.
mfG
thomas19


----------



## Lümmy (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Nicht gezielt auf Laichdorsch??? Da biste bei dem Kutter wohl falsch#d:c

Sieh dir mal die "Bestenlisten" der bekannten Angelmagazine an...Unter den Top 10 Dorsch ist mindestens 9 mal die MS Forelle vertreten und alle Fänge im Februar! Zweifelhafter Erfolg|krach:


----------



## Honeyball (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Wenn jemand meint, unbedingt mit dem wohl bekanntesten Laichdorschabschlachtkutter der Ostsee rausfahren zu müssen, dann möge ihm das Labberfleisch der gefangenen Dorschmamis...
..ach was soll's, aufregen nützt nichts und Unverbesserliche wird es immer geben #q#q#q

Alle Jahre wieder! Hier ist das Flugblatt:


----------



## Dr. Komix (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn jemand meint, unbedingt mit dem wohl bekanntesten Laichdorschabschlachtkutter der Ostsee rausfahren zu müssen, dann möge ihm das Labberfleisch der gefangenen Dorschmamis...
> ..ach was soll's, aufregen nützt nichts und Unverbesserliche wird es immer geben #q#q#q
> 
> Alle Jahre wieder! Hier ist das Flugblatt:




Sehe ich genau so


----------



## Macker (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Klasse gibts dieses Jahr auch wieder Aufkleber beim Laichheringsangeln in Kappeln?

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Lümmy (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*



Macker schrieb:


> Klasse gibts dieses Jahr auch wieder Aufkleber beim Laichheringsangeln in Kappeln?
> 
> Gruß Jörg


 

Wollen wir die Bestände von Hering und Dorsch vergleichen?#d


----------



## Zandianer (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*



Macker schrieb:


> Klasse gibts dieses Jahr auch wieder Aufkleber beim Laichheringsangeln in Kappeln?
> 
> Gruß Jörg




Was für ein Vergleich, Wie war das gleich mit den Äpfel und Birnen.

Aber so lange es genug Kunden gibt, die da mitmachen nimmt das kein Ende. Nein ich reg mich nicht auf.....


----------



## Macker (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Ich sage mal so.
Ihr dreht euch jedes Jahr im Kreis und Schimpft auf Bestimmte Kutter.
Verkündet dann mit Stolzgeschwelter Brust von Januar bis April niemals aufn Kutter.
Aber Ihr hattet Jahrelang die Chance mit den Füssen abzustimmen ob LD oder nicht.
Habt Ihr auch gemacht die nicht auf LD gefahren sind mussten aufgeben.
Die auf LD gefahren sind haben dann die Kutter gekauft.
Ergo wenn jetzt noch ein Kuttereigner auf die LD Saison Verzichtet ist der Bekloppt oder hat zuviel Geld.
Die Schiffe die nicht in die Löcher gefahren sind haben im Monat 2-4 Ausfahrten mit 2 drittel auslasstung gemacht.
Die anderen sind an 4-7 Tagen die Woche Vollbesetzt mit Spritzuschlag rausgefahren.
Das konnte nicht gut gehen da helfen keine Flugblätter oder Aufkleber wenn Ihr da was ändern wollt müsst Ihr die Schiffe ansprechen wir möchten Fahren aber auf Platte oder im Flachen.
Es werden sich aber immer weniger Eigner finden die das machen.
Bei der derzeitigen Wirtschaftslage der Kutter ist die müssen mal Überlegen was in 5 Jahren ist kein Argument.
Weil es den meisten Egal sein kann da sie ohne LD in 5 Jahren schon 4 Jahre Pleite sind.
@Lümmy die bestände brauchen wir nicht Vergleichen ich wollte nur schonmal sagen das da keiner mit Ethik kommen brauch.
Weil wir ja jetzt an dem Punkt sind wo gleich einer mit dem Jäger und dem Trächtigen Wild um die Ecke kommt.
Wie Jedes Jahr.
Also Überlegt euch mal ob es Richtig ist immer auf bestimmten Kuttern rumzuhacken oder ob die nur das Anbieten was die Angler wollen.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Macker (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Bevor Ichs Vergess die Aufkleber gabs Wirklich.


----------



## sandre (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Das ist ja das Problem, daß speziell in der Fischerei meist von Zwölf bis Mittag gedacht bzw. gehandelt wird. Das ist einfach zu wenig weitsichtig und intelligent. Das hat mit Nachhaltigkeit nix zu tun, dadurch zerstört man nur selbst seine Grundlagen. Neben den für den Dorsch zugegebenermaßen erschwerten Lebensbedingungen in der Ostsee (Salz,-Sauerstoffgehalt etc.) war/ist es doch vor allem die gnadenlose fischereiliche Ausbeutung der Bestände, die in den vergangenen Jahren fast zum Zusammenbruch führten. Zum Glück erholen sich die Bestände langsam, was neben günstigen klimatischen Bedingungen (höherer Eintrag salz,-und sauerstoffreichen Nordseewassers) vor allem auf ein sinnvolles Managment und mehr Nachhaltigkeit in der Bewirtschaftung zurückzuführen ist. Aber das kann ja nur der Anfang sein. Dem Beispiel sollten auch die Kutterkapitäne folgen, welche gezielt auf Laichdorsche setzen. Diese Gebiete und Stellen sollte man einfach meiden. Die Angler, die gezielt Laichdorsche fangen möchten frage ich ,ob sie Laich,-und Schonzeiten anderer Fischarten achten bzw. sich daran halten? Ich denke neben einigen schwarzen Schafen sicherlich die große Mehrheit. Warum dann nicht in den besagten Monaten Januar-März auf die Laichdorschfischerei verzichten? Das wäre doch eine akzeptable Lösung #6

Gruß Ron


----------



## j.Breithardt (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*



Barsch01 schrieb:


> Aus Laboe wird gefahren und die Ms Forelle fährt auch raus. Besser ist es aus Laboe zu fahren *da die Ms Forelle derzeit es angeblich auf die großen (Laichdorsch) abgesehen hat.*
> 
> Grüße....


 


Nach den Werbefilmchen die ich auf der Jagd&Hund gesehen habe,glaube ich das nicht.#d
Es war immer nur der kapitale "Skrei" zu sehen.|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## pike-81 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Moinsen!
Oh Mann! Da will jemand wissen, von welchem Hafen Kutter rausfahren, und nicht, ob es ok ist Laichdorsche zu fangen. Also bleibt beim Thema. Sechs, setzen...
Petri


----------



## Lümmy (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Schon mal daran gedacht, dass der TE sich vielleicht bisher noch keine Gedanken über die Sache gemacht hat? Nun hat er den Denkanstoß bekommen und lässt vielleicht sein. Aufklärung und Sensibilisierung in der Sache ist wichtig und jeder Angler zählt!


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

macker, meine Einstellung ist ja allen klar und ich wiederhole es auch immer wieder.
Ziele sind nicht, irgendwelche Unverbesserliche zu bekehren oder eine Riesendiskussion über das Für und Wider zu führen, sondern 

darauf aufmerksam machen
sensibilisieren
zum Nachdenken anzuregen

Es gibt so ein Schild "Vernünftige Menschen parken nicht in fremden Einfahrten, die anderen bitten wir darum, es zu unterlassen"
ungefähr genauso sollte man m.M.n mit dem Laichdorschthema umgehen.
Dass ich für mich entschieden habe, möglichst keinen Fuss auf Laichdorschabschlachtkutter zu setzen, ist meine persönliche Sache. Dass ich einen bestimmten hier im AB schon öfters genannten Kutter rundweg ablehne, u.a. weil dieser mehrfach durch rücksichtsloses Verhalten gegenüber Kleinbooten negativ ins Gerede gekommen ist und ich zwei konkrete Fälle selbst miterlebt habe, ist auch eine persönliche Sache.
Ich freue mich über jeden, der das Thema genauso sieht und auf Laichdorschangelei verzichtet. Und ob ich jetzt still für mich alle anderen entweder als hirn- oder als gedankenlos betrachte, ist genauso eine ganz persönliche Sache. 
Ich kenne sehr viele Menschen und auch viele Angler und alle haben aus meiner Sicht bestimmt irgendeinen Fehler, aber einige von ihnen liebe ich trotzdem und manche betrachte ich sogar als Freunde. :m


----------



## Macker (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

@Honeyball Die von dir aufgeführten Gründe Privaternatur mit dem Eigner verstehe Ich absolut.
Das selbe gilt für mich als Kleinbootfahrer mit Liegeplatz in Marina Wendtorf.
Auch Ich würde das Kutterangeln aufgeben wenn diesem Eigner die Lezten Kutter gehören würden.
Mir ging eshauptsächlich darum das endlich begriffen wird das mit Sturem Verweigern nichts besser wird.
Solange im ersten Quartal keine Alternativen angenommen werden wird es nur Schlimmer.
Das Versuche Ich set Jahren in anderen Foren habe Ich deswegen schon ganz Böse PN bekommen.
Obwohl Ich nicht auf Kerle Stehe wurden mir da Personenbeschreibungen geschickt und Sachen angeboten das glaubst du nicht.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Honeyball (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Ja, das glaube ich Dir sogar nur allzu gerne.

Das Problem ist ja nicht, zu irgendwas eine andere Meinung zu haben, sondern dass manche -gerade in Internetforen- es nicht lassen können, alle anderen wegen ihrer anderen Ansichten und Meinungen zu diffamieren und blöd anzumachen. (siehe paralleler Thread Fehmarn, wo allein schon die Äußerung darüber, dass jemand gegen Laichdorschfischerei eingestellt ist, dazu führt, dass seinem Posting das Prädikat "ätzend" aufgedrückt wird.

Wenn hier oder anderswo einer äußert, dass er gerne gebratenen oder geräucherten Dorschrogen isst und deshalb jetzt auf diecke Muttis angelt, dann hat das einen ganz anderen Stellenwert, als wenn jeder Aufruf zum Verzicht gleich runtergeputzt wird.

Dein Ansatz gefällt mir übrigens sehr gut. Wäre doch toll, wenn sich Angler zusammentun, um in den Wintermonaten Kutter zum Plattfisch oder Wittlingsangeln zu chartern!!!


----------



## Macker (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Das ist genau das was Ich meinte.
Nicht nur zum absoluten Boykott aufrufen und jemanden Verfluchen weil er etwas anbietet was die Leute wollen.
Wie gesagt Ich komme mit Herrn M garnicht klar aber die LD Touren kann man ihm nicht Vorwerfen weil es im Winter die einzige Möglichkeit ist ein Schiff zu Füllen.
Das es so ist liegt aber an uns Anglern.
Wenn Ich Sehe das die Laboer Kutter Jahrelang Vergeblich die Dick Dorsch gebiete gemieden haben und keiner ist Gefahren.
Leztes Jahr dann ein Bild im Inet und schon bricht ein Sturm der Entrüstung los.
Auf alle Fälle im Netz die Kutter waren ja ausgebucht was es in den Jahren zuvor nicht gab.
Das ist Meiner Meinung nach der Punkt wo der hebel angesetzt werden muss.
So wie es jetzt läuft werden am ende die Falschen die Nase vorn haben.
Mit Schimpfen im Internet ändert sich nichts einfach mit den Füssen abstimmen denn auf lange Sicht ist der Kunde dann der Bestimmer.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*



Macker schrieb:


> Das ist genau das was Ich meinte.
> Nicht nur zum absoluten Boykott aufrufen und jemanden Verfluchen weil er etwas anbietet was die Leute wollen.
> Wie gesagt Ich komme mit Herrn M garnicht klar aber die LD Touren kann man ihm nicht Vorwerfen weil es im Winter die einzige Möglichkeit ist ein Schiff zu Füllen.
> Das es so ist liegt aber an uns Anglern.
> ...


 


Hallo Jörg,#h

aber übers INet kann man sicher manchen zur "Abstimmung"
bewegen.:m


----------



## pike-81 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Moinsen!
"Ätzend" finde ich ja nicht die Einstellung Laichdorsche zu schonen, oder das Posting. Mir geht es darum, das jeder Thread über Dorsche zu dieser Jahreszeit gleich zum Anti-Laichdorsch-Thread wird, was ja nicht ins Thema paßt, und dem Themenstarter nicht weiterhilft. Darüber wird doch schon genug diskutiert.
Petri


----------



## Macker (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

@j.Breithardt Leider nicht habe Ich über Jahre Versucht dieses Jahr habe Ich aufgegeben.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> "Ätzend" finde ich ja nicht die Einstellung Laichdorsche zu schonen, oder das Posting. Mir geht es darum, das jeder Thread über Dorsche zu dieser Jahreszeit gleich zum Anti-Laichdorsch-Thread wird, was ja nicht ins Thema paßt, und dem Themenstarter nicht weiterhilft. Darüber wird doch schon genug diskutiert.
> Petri


 

@ Pike-81,#h

wie sieht denn jetzt deine Hilfestellung für den TE aus?
Bis jetzt habe ich davon nichts gelesen.:m


----------



## pike-81 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

@j.Breithardt
Da ich mich hier nicht zerreißen lassen will, hat er eine PN bekommen...
Petri


----------



## j.Breithardt (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*



pike-81 schrieb:


> @j.Breithardt
> Da ich mich hier nicht zerreißen lassen will, hat er eine PN bekommen...
> Petri


 
#6 :m


----------



## forellenwilly (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Moin Moin,

ausnahmsweise mal wieder etwas zum eigentlichen Thema, wir fahren Samstag mit der Blauort raus. Die Frau vom Käptn meint Eisgang ist kein Thema.
Mal schauen wie das wird...


----------



## Macker (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Die "Frau " vom Captain war Angela Vöge.
Eggi und Birte lassen sich es im Urlaub gut gehen.
Aber Eis ist in Laboe selten ein Problem durch die Lotsen und Den Rettungskreuzer,
Wir wollen am 19.02. mit Eggi los.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Honeyball (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*



pike-81 schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> "Ätzend" finde ich ja nicht die Einstellung Laichdorsche zu schonen, oder das Posting. Mir geht es darum, das jeder Thread über Dorsche zu dieser Jahreszeit gleich zum Anti-Laichdorsch-Thread wird, was ja nicht ins Thema paßt, und dem Themenstarter nicht weiterhilft. Darüber wird doch schon genug diskutiert.
> Petri



OK, wenn Du das so siehst, hab ich Dich falsch interpretiert und entschuldige mich dafür!


----------



## pike-81 (10. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Moinsen!
@Honeyball: Alles easy. Miteinander statt gegeneinander.
Petri


----------



## MFT-Chris (11. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn hier oder anderswo einer äußert, dass er gerne gebratenen oder geräucherten Dorschrogen isst und deshalb jetzt auf diecke Muttis angelt, dann hat das einen ganz anderen Stellenwert, als wenn jeder Aufruf zum Verzicht gleich runtergeputzt wird.



also ich würd' auch nicht gezielt auf LD angeln...aber legger ist's schon 


Hab letztes Jahr von 'nem Norwegischen Ureinwohner gehört, das sei besser als jede blaue Pille :vik:


----------



## forellenwilly (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Moinsen!

Mal wieder was zum Thema "Eiszeit" (vielleicht solltet ihr mal einen eigenen Thread zum  Thema Laichdorsch aufmachen?)

Gestern waren wir also mit der BLAUORT los. Super Wetter, wenig Wind, ein wenig Sonnenschein sogar. Leider etwas wenig Drift, Fänge schlecht, pro Nase so 1-3 Dorsche, ein paar Platte auf dem Achterdeck wo zweigleisig geangelt wurde (Dorsch/Platte). Mehr war nicht zu machen, obwohl wir wirklich alles versucht haben: Pilker, verschiedene Beifänger, Seeringelwürmer, große Krevetten vom Aldi, Heringsfetzen etc. Interessanterweise hatten wir auch einen Leo auf Aldi-Krevette, die am Einzelhaken überm Pilker angeboten wurde. Auch Heringsfetzen hat einen Leo zum Vorschein gebracht. Hat insgesamt Spaß gemacht.

Grüße

Grüße


----------



## Norbi (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*



forellenwilly schrieb:


> Moinsen!
> 
> Mal wieder was zum Thema "Eiszeit" (vielleicht solltet ihr mal einen eigenen Thread zum  Thema Laichdorsch aufmachen?)
> 
> ...



Dann gehört Dein Post hier auch nicht hin (Fangbericht-Kutterangeln)aber trotzdem Petri zu Deinen Fängen:m


----------



## thomas19 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Hallo erstmal,
diese Nachricht ist vor allem für "honeyball" gedacht,
ich hab jetzt gerade wieder ein "schwarzes Schaf" in Sachen LD entdeckt, schicke denen doch mal dein Flugblatt.
Es ist ein sehr bekanntes Schiff aus Helitown. Ich versuch mal ein Beispiel hier hineinzukopieren. Schade, geht leider nicht. Schau mal unter ms-einigkeit.de in die Hit-Parade 2012, der zweitplazierte z.B. 14,56kg, also wenn das kein LD ist, dann will ich Meier heißen.
mfG
thomas19


----------



## Carptigers (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Thomas Meier, kling doch gut.


----------



## Taxidermist (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*



> Schau mal unter ms-einigkeit.de in die Hit-Parade 2012, der  zweitplazierte z.B. 14,56kg, also wenn das kein LD ist, dann will ich  Meier heißen.
> mfG



Kommt mir fast schon vor wie "Aktenzeichen xy"!
Warum soll der erste Platz denn kein LD sein?

Jürgen


----------



## Macker (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Mein Gott was  meinst du denn was deine Flugblätter ändern?
Ausser zur allgemeinen belustigung beizutragen ok ein gewisser Heizwert steckt da auch drin.
Absolut Albern aber schaue dochmal in die "Rekordlisten" der lezten 20 Jahre,mit etwas Glück zeichnet sich da was ab.
Ich persönlich denke da sind so einige lm Winter gefangen worden.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## thomas19 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Die momentan empfehlenswerteste Adresse zum rausfahren ist wohl die Blauort von laboe, vor allem wohl was den Zielfisch betrifft. Ich selbst war schon 2mal auf dem Kutter zum Makrelenangeln von Büsum aus.
mfG
thomas19


----------



## Carptigers (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Nichts fangen kann ich auch bei uns am zugefrorenen Kanal, kostet auch keine 35 Euro.|wavey:
Desweiteren ist genau dieser Kutter, sowie die Langeland, an die gleichen Stellen gefahren, wie die Forelle.
Warum nur? Weil dort der Fisch war. Ist leider so!


----------



## thomas19 (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Ja kann ich schon verstehen, wenn man in der Nähe von Wolfsburg wohnt und dann an die Ostsee fährt, dann will man ordentlich was fangen. Von Januar bis März fängt man meistens recht wenig, weil das Wasser recht kalt ist u. die Fische recht träge sind. Eine Möglichkeit wäre es, wenn der Kapitän einen Wittlingsschwarm anfährt. Die Beißen eigentlich immer recht gut, am besten auf Makrelenvorfach. In der Kieler Bucht liegen auch zahlreiche Schiffwracks, die könnte man ja auch mal ansteuern. Also ich fahr am 12.5.2012 mit einem Angelverein von Wismar aus, da muß der Kapitän sich Mühe geben, sonst verliert er zu viele Kunden. Angelvereine, Angelläden u. Promis sind ja oft auch Berater, da muß sich die Besatzung von ihrer Schokoladenseite zeigen.
mfG
thomas19


----------



## mattes (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Das wird mir alles zu bunt hier , ewig die beschissene Laichmuttilaberei von irgendendwelchen Spacken von der Fischerei keine Ahnung  aber Leute hier an den Spranger stellen Wollen, es tut mir leid aber das muß ich mal los werden .


----------



## Carptigers (12. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Na klar, schön Fleisch machen, was denn sonst |uhoh:

Weitere Kommentare erspare ich mir, da mit Sicherheit Freunde der Peta etc. anwesend sind. ^^


----------



## thomas19 (13. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Hallo Leute,
ich hatte dieses Thema aufgerufen, damit man sich untereinander verständigen kann, wo man ganz normale Küstendorsche o. Wittlinge zu dieser Jahreszeit angeln kann. Wer die ganze Woche arbeitet u. Stress hat, der will am Wochenende o. an freien Tagen  vielleicht mal angeln fahren u. sich erholen. Es ist ok, wenn jemand dagegen ist, dass trächtige Raubfische ge-und verangelt werden. Generelle Angelgegner sollten sich aber woanders "einklinken", ein Jagdverein wird ja auch keine radikalen Tierschützer in seinen Reihen dulden.
mfG
thomas19


----------



## offense80 (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*



mattes schrieb:


> Das wird mir alles zu bunt hier , ewig die beschissene Laichmuttilaberei von irgendendwelchen Spacken von der Fischerei keine Ahnung aber Leute hier an den Spranger stellen Wollen, es tut mir leid aber das muß ich mal los werden .


 

Dann solltest du vielleicht mal die richtige Wortwahl finden wenn du hier schon so loskotzt!! #q


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*



mattes schrieb:


> Das wird mir alles zu bunt hier , ewig die beschissene Laichmuttilaberei von irgendendwelchen Spacken von der Fischerei keine Ahnung  aber Leute hier an den Spranger stellen Wollen, es tut mir leid aber das muß ich mal los werden .



Pranger heißt dat Dingens - Pranger.

Ansonsten mag sich doch jeder seinen Komplexkompensator fangen - wenn er den braucht.
Kostet (noch) keine Praxisgebühr!
Petri


----------



## mattes (18. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*

Natürlich heißt das das Ding Pranger , kann aber beim tippen mal passieren , aber es geht mir echt auf die Nerven so bald jemand in der kalten Jahreszeit fischen geht kommt das Thema Laichdorsch , das ist schon ein Grund  dieses Forum zu meiden . Ich sage einfach mal die paar Laichdorsche die von den Angelkuttern gefangen werden ist weit weniger als der berühmte Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein . Die Angler werden mit dem Verzicht nichts bringen da müssten erst EU Gestzee geändert werden  .Unsere nördlichen Nachbarn haben z.B. früher nachdem die Quote ausgefischt war Leber und Rogen gefischt und der Rest wanderte außenbords .


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (19. Februar 2012)

*AW: Eiszeit:*



mattes schrieb:


> Unsere nördlichen Nachbarn haben z.B. früher nachdem die Quote ausgefischt war Leber und Rogen gefischt .


 
Worauf fängt man die? #h


----------

